# Bye bye prince



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

My beautiful boy pass away in the middle of the night.. I cant believe hes gone, im gonna miss him like crazy. I only had him for a month 1/2 but he made my life so much better..im sorry little guy i couldnt help you.You will never be forgotten ..R.I.P Prince


----------



## Fieldz (Apr 6, 2011)

I am really sorry for your loss. Bettas are really cool fish but they are really tiny and fragile.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Sorry for your loss prince will be dearly missed
P.s he is beautiful


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

thank you


----------

